# My MAPG 1st Place Winner



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone
     Here is the pen that won first place in the Component (Kit) Pen Contest at the MAPG. It an Elegant Sierra dress in a segmented blank of Maple, Walnut and Mahogany. I was very much surprised to have won and even more that I won first place. All C & C welcome


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 4, 2014)

Great job and congratulations.


----------



## Edward Cypher (May 4, 2014)

Awesome congrats!!!


----------



## JohnGreco (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Great work.


----------



## Allen_B (May 4, 2014)

That flows so smoothly. Its very elegant looking.


----------



## elkhorn (May 4, 2014)

Great job, Dan.  Congratulations!


----------



## plantman (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations Dan !! That's one sweet looking pen.   Jim  S


----------



## longbeard (May 4, 2014)

Congrats Dan. Nice work, great looking pen.



Harry


----------



## rholiday (May 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 4, 2014)

That's a mighty fine pen Dan, and congrats on the win! Did you do your segmenting with your scroll saw?


----------



## Janster (May 4, 2014)

..excellent job. Conrgats!


----------



## johns486 (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for the wonderful comments. I did use my scroll saw for the segmenting.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 4, 2014)

Congrats Dan! How exciting! 
Super job on the pen!


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Thanks you so much Charlie for your complement. It really was exciting to win and very unexpected. There were so many other great pens.


----------



## ossaguy (May 4, 2014)

Outstanding work,love how you designed it.It's really a beauty!

Congratulations on a job well done!




Steve


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Thank you Steve for your very nice complement. I cant take full credit for the design, I took an idea from the IAP Library that was called a wavy metal segment and used  a double layer of veneer instead. I think it looks much better then the metal.


----------



## Edgar (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations Dan - great job!


----------



## Parshooter11 (May 4, 2014)

Super, Dan!! Congrats!!


----------



## kingkeyman (May 4, 2014)

That's a sweet pen, congrats


----------



## JasonC (May 4, 2014)

Awesome work.  Congrats!


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (May 4, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks you so much Charlie for your complement. It really was exciting to win and very unexpected. There were so many other great pens.



Got to say, we certainly love your new tag line!!


----------



## ashaw (May 4, 2014)

Congrats Dan.  The pen was a real winner.


----------



## mark james (May 4, 2014)

Excellent!  It is a well deserved win.  ENJOY and be proud.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 4, 2014)

Not sure why you are surprised, that is a great looking pen... Congrats..


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 4, 2014)

Thank you so very much for all the awesome comments. I will be available for autographs after the next meeting of Hampton Roads Penturners.:biggrin:


----------



## Charlie_W (May 4, 2014)

I signed a BUNCH of autographs at MAPG! 
At least one and sometimes two!.........to every vendor as well as Woodcraft!.....on the credit card receipts! :biggrin:


----------



## Waggoner (May 4, 2014)

Looks great. Congrats


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 5, 2014)

Thank You Waggoner for your nice complement.


----------



## Marko50 (May 5, 2014)

Sweet. Great job Dan!


----------



## BayouPenturner (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations,f the pen is beautiful.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 5, 2014)

It was great meeting you!  Congrats on winning 1st place 

Michelle


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Mark, Jim and Michelle for your complements. Michelle is was great meeting you as well.


----------



## hippi (May 5, 2014)

way to go a really nice pen


----------



## winterwood (May 5, 2014)

Very nice Dan, great job. Being number one means all the guys will be after you next year.
Dennis


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Ralph and Dennis for your very nice comments. Dennis; I just going to have make an even better pen next year. Some should call the Louvre so they can make room for it.:biggrin:


----------



## RushmanHCP (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations Dan - well done & be proud. Fantastic pen - love the design.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 5, 2014)

Chris;  Thank you very much for that great comment. I guess I am proud for winning 1st place.


----------



## Twissy (May 6, 2014)

Lovely pen Dan. Very crisp looking.


----------



## vakmere (May 6, 2014)

Congrats. Great to have ones efforts rewarded.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 6, 2014)

John and Vakmere; thank you so much for you comments.


----------



## plano_harry (May 6, 2014)

Great job Dan!  Congratulations!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 6, 2014)

Dan, it deserved it, congratulations.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 7, 2014)

Thank you Harry and Roy for your nice comments. Roy; It was a pleasure meeting you at the MAPG hope to see you next year.


----------



## OZturner (May 10, 2014)

Sincere Congratulations Dan, 
Firstly, On getting 1st Place.
Secondly, On the fantastic progress you have made over the past 8 months.
What an Incredible Journey and Success.
You must be Justly Proud of your Progress, Tenacity and Acheivements.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## akingkubo (May 10, 2014)

Congrats, Dan!  It's a beautiful pen! 
Maria~


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 11, 2014)

Brain and Maria; Thank you so very much for those wonderful comments.:wink:


----------

